# Vodoo sounds/music



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

This year I have built a facade for my garage resembling an old Voodoo bayou type shack. I need some voodoo sounds and music suggestions! does anyone have any Mp3 they can post? Thanks to all! P.S. I will post pictures of the facade when I get it to the house. I am building it at work (what a job!!!!)


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Here are some..*

I maintain a sound effects virtual drive. I have almost 1GB of Halloween Sounds.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

Go here and use the password "hauntforum" without the quotes. Choose the music folder and you will see tribal drums...they are cool and a great voodoo drums sound effect. SOme are slower or faster. Check them out.

Feel free to share any of the sounds you use just give a thanks if you like them.

Melty


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html
Password-hauntforum
Go to -Music- folder: Folder-Jungle music drums, for background tribal drums
then go to -best music- folder: Haunted environment good animals, would work for jungle animal & bird type background sounds.
Kudo's goes to Meltdown211 for this file share, hope this helps-DL


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

& upload folder, there are 2 good chants maybe your witchdoctor can use to "raise the dead"
...............................oh "Hi" Melty,still got them 2 in "our" folder eh?


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

*Thanks Man!!!!*

Cool deal. thanks for the help!!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*I officially have a stalker..*

His name is "Dark Lord"....

*Note to self...delete "chants" in upload folder*

LOL


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> His name is "Dark Lord"....
> 
> *Note to self...delete "chants" in upload folder*
> 
> LOL


No stalking,just seem to pass by you alot lately....................

*note to self, find more chants for upload file, & wear different shoes,i think he recognized me..........*


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Loooool*

I actually laughed out loud by the "shoes" comment...

Its actually the smell that got me....

You got a great sense of humor DL, I love it!

Melty


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx & back at ya! I'm definintly an "outside-the-box" type of person, probably cause i can never keep the cat litter inside of the box..........

Hey did ya hear the one about a bucky,a nun & a bannana peel ?..............

No really,have you heard that one yet,i haven't........


----------

